# Tecumseh 5.5hp Craftsman 247.88355.0 Electric Starter Question(s)



## ka2aev (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Guys! I just spent the better part of several shifts going thru the threads to try and find any information like I need
Well anyway
I inherited a Craftsman Snowblower 5.5hp Tecumseh Engine the Craftsman P/N is 247.88355.0
from my Mom in law after she passed, and seems like this one did go thru the wars! 
She was in Hurricane Sandy and it survived (somehow) Anyway I just changed the oil and replaced
the Carb to get her running, but when I tried the Electric Starter, nothing, It seems to have
seized up. From what little info I have found on line about it and the part number of the starter itself
which I believe to be a 33290E, I got one online, however upon installing it, it seems like the starter
gear itself is in the wrong position to fire the engine. When I apply 120vac to it, the gear pulls back 
completely missing the engine gear. Does anybody know if someone pulled a fast one on me
and threw in another starter (other) than the one that's supposed to be mounted on there???
Or am I just totally spastic???


Mike
Tottenville, NYC


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Mike

The aluminum snout should mount over the flywheel ring gear and when power is applied it should pull the gear back toward the body of the starter motor engaging the starter bendix gear into the flywheel ring gear.

.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If that picture is like the one you had, it's been a couple of years since I worked on a 5 hp but it appears to be the same as yours so here goes. I'm doing this all by memory so if something doesn't align, take that into consideration.
There's a tab on the flywheel cover that has to be removed to mount the starter. The gear on the starter pulls back towards the motor to engage the starter ring on the flywheel.
Now for the testing.
first without the starter mounted, plug it in and holding the motor assembly to prevent it from rotating hit the button and see if the gear is pulled towards the motor or not. I've had some that were stuck on the shaft. A little cleanup and white grease or oil took care of that.
Check the gear on your old starter and the replacement to insure they're both the same. There are 2 different gears available on larger hp motors, don't know if the small one are all the same or not.
If everything looks good up to this point, I'd take off the flywheel cover and sparkplug and temporarily mount the starter and see if when it's engaged if it turns the motor over or not. take particular attention to the condition of the starter ring on the flywheel. 
When assembling the engine, IIRC you have to have the flywheel cover on and slide the starter in so the gear is forward of the starter ring on the flywheel so it will engage properly.

All I can think of right now. Do your testing and come back with the results if you need further help. Also pictures will help, it's easier to see what's going on.

Good luck, let us know.
Paul


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Try tapping on it with the wood handle of a hammer. Don't go crazy and have it plugged in and pushing the button at the same time. The will stick from lack of use, sometimes. If you gett it spinning, and it doesn't turn over the motor. The gear is not engaging to the flywheel. You'll have to pull it off and free up the gear. There are threads on the shaft it spins on. I usually spray WD40 an clean up the shaft, and lube it.


----------



## ka2aev (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks guys for all the info, We in the middle of a bad stretch of rainy weather right now so I should be able to get to it when it clears out a bit
I'll report back with Pictures hopefully successfully when I get a chance
Again
THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!

Mike


----------

